# Planthopper



## Ilialluna

Hola. Estoy haciendo una traducción sobre pesticidas y me aparece "planthopper". He encontrado en Internet diversas posibilidades, pero de artículos muy mal traducidos y que a veces se contradicen. Pongo aquí varias especies, a ver si algún entendido me puede echar una mano.
- Small brown planthopper (Laodelphax striatellus).
- Brown rice planthopper (Nilaparvata lugens).
- White-backed rice planthopper (Sogatella furcifera).
Son del orden Hemiptera y de la familia Delphacidae.
Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## andre luis

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1841697&highlight=planthopper


----------



## k-in-sc

andre luis said:


> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1841697&highlight=planthopper


Los cicadélidos (Cicadellidae) son una familia de insectos hemípteros de la superfamilia Membracoidea, suborden Auchenorrhyncha ...
not the same thing.
Los delfácidos se separan de otras chicharritas por el prominente espolón en la tibia de las patas traseras. ...
Maybe you should just say "insectos delfácidos."


----------



## Ilialluna

Gracias, k-in-sc.
Efectivamente, son familias distintas.
Como necesito el nombre vulgar, buscando de nuevo en Internet con la absurda idea de encontrar el nombre traducido literalmente, lo cual no suele ser habitual en nombres de animales y plantas, he encontrado que SÍ aparecen los "saltadores de plantas", y además en publicaciones que parecen serias.
Un saludo.


----------



## vicdark

Si no me equivoco el nombre genérico de los _planthoppers _y los _leafhoppers_ es *saltahojas.*  Tal vez alguien pueda confirmarlo.

Just my 2 centavos


----------



## k-in-sc

I was wondering how similar planthoppers and leafhoppers were. Would one common name for both be OK?


----------



## vicdark

Una consulta en éstas páginas podría aclararlo. I'm too lazy.


----------



## k-in-sc

Another possible option: *saltaplantas*
yapa: you can find out about the "vaca loca" here 

File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Quick View
by RH Cherry - 1986 - Cited by 2 - Related articles
Salta hojas (Homoptera: Cicadellidae) y salta plantas (Homoptera: Delphacidae) se recogieron con Jábecas en campos arroceros del sur de la Florida durante ...
brokert10.fcla.edu/DLData/EN/EN00000001/.../69_1/98p0254q.pdf



*Proccedings [sic] of a Monitoring Tour and Workshop on Integrated ... - Google Books Result*

Jorge L. Armenta Soto - 1993 - Technology & Engineering - 152 pages
... el IRRI para detectar el daño mecánico causado por los "saltahojas" y "saltaplantas" y se adoptó utilizándose un solo dato tomándose en consideración la ...
books.google.com/books?isbn=9589183565...
[DOC] *PHYTOPLASMA DISEASES AND CLIMATE CHANGE*

File Format: Microsoft Word - View as HTML
A Handbook of leafhopper and  planthopper vectors of plant diseases (Un manual de saltahojas y saltaplantas vectores de enfermedades de plantas) ...
www.ipwgnet.org/doc/cuba-2008/workshop%20abstracts.doc - Similar
[PDF] *Plagas del Arroz*


 - [ Translate this page ]File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Quick View
Los _Saltahojas_ chupan la savia de los haces vasculares _y_ también *...* Los _saltaplantas_ chupan la savia de las plantas _y_ hacen marchitar las plantas *...*
www.jica.go.jp/project/panama/0603268/materials/pdf/.../manual_06.pdf
*Especies de Costa Rica. Nombre comunes*
- [ Translate this page ]Arañas _y_ escorpiones *...* Carabidos coloridos del follaje · Carabidos de setas rígidas · Chicharritas, _saltahojas y_ cicadélidos · Escarabajo frutero · Escarabajo ruedacaca · Fulgóridos, _saltaplantas y_ machacas · Mariposas crámbidas *...*
darnis.inbio.ac.cr/.../FMPro?-... - Cached - Similar
[PDF] *PROGRAM*
- [ Translate this page ]File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Quick View
11:05-11:30 am: Conf: “Manual de _saltahojas y saltaplantas_ vectores de enfermedades de plantas”. Dr. Michael Wilson (Museo Nacional de Gales, Cardiff, *...*
www.placanet.org/archivo/_ES/Programa.pdf
*ENFERMEDADES DEL MAÍZ Y SU MANEJO, DALBULUS MAIDIS HOMOPTERA ...*
- [ Translate this page ]Se conoce también como _saltahojas_, _salta plantas_, cigarrita, chicharrita o lorito. Es vector del Rayado Fino _y_ del Achaparramiento del maíz. *...*
www.encolombia.com/.../Diagnosticosdeenfermedadescausadas1.htm - Cached - Similar


----------



## andre luis

Two little words, '*Well Done*' !!!


----------



## Ilialluna

Yo me he quedado absolutamente impresionada.
K-in-sc, eres una joja.
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## k-in-sc

Glad we could help! Vic gave me the idea. Too bad he's so lazy


----------



## vicdark

K,

Thanks for the really undeserved credit. You're awesome!!!


----------

